
Ask HN: Biographies for personal development and entrepreneurship? - pknerd
As the title says, I am interested to know what book have you read which helped you in personal life and business. Thanks
======
rayalez
Oh, that's my favorite subject, I love reading autobiographies of awesome
people =)

Here are my favorites:

\- Surely you're joking, Mr. Feynman

\- Ghost In The Wires by Kevin Mitnick

\- Catch me if you can by Abagnale

\- iWoz by Steve Wozniak

\- Losing my Virginity by Richard Branson

\- Without their Permission by Alexis Ohanian

All of them are absolutely awesome and enlightening and entertaining. Also I
can highly recommend listening them as audiobooks, very convenient.

------
Red_Tarsius
I've recently read a book which encouraged me to change my lazy habits and
strive for more: _Losing my Virginity_ , by Richard Branson and Edward
Whitley.

It made me realize I've never _really_ hustled in my life. Reading it was a
humbling experience. When I finished the book I was on the verge of tears, an
odd mix of shame and wonder.

I highly recommend you Branson's autobiography.

~~~
pknerd
I do that book but could not finished it. Neither I read it with full
attention 4 years back. I guess I need to re-read it.

Thanks for your comment.

------
mforsberg
Anything You Want by Derek Sivers

"In this book, I tell you everything I learned from starting, growing, and
selling CD Baby, compressed into an entertaining and useful one-hour read."
from [https://sivers.org/a](https://sivers.org/a)

